# Wild Bijzonder



## Christian87 (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,wer war schonmal auf der Anlage  Wild Bijzonder in Reutum bei Enschede Fischen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wild Bijzonder*

Hallo Christian, ich war schon einige Male dort und habe auch ein Video dazu erstellt.

War dort aber nur am Wild Teich auf Stör, Streifenbarsch und c.o.
Wenn man es richtig anstellt, dann kann man dort richtige Massen fangen.
Preis/Leistung stimmen


----------



## Pike15 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wild Bijzonder*

Hallo,
waren letztes Jahr dort. Ebenfalls am Störteich, mit Lachs am Haken und Käse am Haar lief es recht gut auf Stör sobald man die Gewässerkante gefunden hat. Die befindet sich Ca. 1 1/2m-2m vor den Füßen und wie mein Vorredner gesagt hat sind dann schöne Stunden möglich. Bei gutem Wetter ist es allerdings ziemlich voll.
Gruß


----------



## Christian87 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wild Bijzonder*

Danke euch erstmal ,wollte morgen oder Sonntag hin.Forellen sind auch im Wild Teich? Habe Lachs,Bienenmaden und Tauwurm als Köder.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wild Bijzonder*



Christian87 schrieb:


> Danke euch erstmal ,wollte morgen oder Sonntag hin.Forellen sind auch im Wild Teich? Habe Lachs,Bienenmaden und Tauwurm als Köder.


Die Wild und Forellenteiche sind getrennt voneinander.
Entweder Stör und c.o. und zwingendes Catch & Release oder Forellen und mitnehmen.


----------

